# We got our NIE through a Consulate in the States



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share that we got our NIEs through the Spanish Consulate in Washington DC if anyone wants to try this round. 

My first attempt a month ago in Spain was not successful as I spoke minimum Spanish and the staff spoke no English at all; the staff also rejected my reason for obtaining an NIE (she said try again when I live in Spain). Though the line was not long (the Police Station was in a small town), it was a lot of stress.

Back in the States, I emailed the Spanish Consulate in Washington DC (near where we live) to confirm that they do NIE (their website below says they do but I didn'want to assume anything). They confirmed that they do (my husband was surprised that they even responded to my email). We went down to the Consulate a week ago with form EX-15 and Modelo 790 filled out (note: they asked us to fill in our address in the States in section 2 of form EX-15). I think the Modelo form has a specific codigo for each location (the form we got has 012), I am not sure if it makes a difference or not if you download the form with a different number than the one assigned to the location of your Consulate.

Anyway, it took 15 minutes and 12 dollars per person, no questions asked why we wanted NIEs (on the form, we stated that we wanted to relocate and purchase a house). Today, I got an email with an attachment of my NIE. I am still in awe that the process works!

Here is the link to the Washington DC Consulate:
NIEs

If I understand it correctly, not all Consulates do NIE or other similar services, so check to make sure. Also, a Consullate has a "jurisdiction" so if you live outside the jurisdictions below, I don't think you can get the service at the Washington DC location.

- Washington DC, Maryland, Virginia, West Virginia, North Carolina

Good luck!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm confused. Do you already have your residency visa and they granted you your NIE and TIE (residency card) from the States? Or, did they just give you an ID number? 

If it's the TIE/residency card, I'm pleasantly surprised, that's awesome!
If it's just the NIE I'm not surprised.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> I'm confused. Do you already have your residency visa and they granted you your NIE and TIE (residency card) from the States? Or, did they just give you an ID number?
> 
> If it's the TIE/residency card, I'm pleasantly surprised, that's awesome!
> If it's just the NIE I'm not surprised.


No, it is not the residency card. We wish it were that easy  It is just an NIE. See attached.

I read that one can apply for an NIE outside of Spain but was skeptical. So once we actually got it, I thought to confirm that it is possible and how others may go through the same route.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> No, it is not the residency card. We wish it were that easy  It is just an NIE. See attached.
> 
> I read that one can apply for an NIE outside of Spain but was skeptical. So once we actually got it, I thought to confirm that it is possible and how others may go through the same route.


my reply last night seems to have disappeared into the ether....

I'm not at all surprised you managed to get a NIE from the consulate - I know others who have done so & have posted so many times that you don't even have to set foot in Spain to have a NIE number


is it a 3-month cert like they are issuing in Spain now?


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> my reply last night seems to have disappeared into the ether....
> 
> I'm not at all surprised you managed to get a NIE from the consulate - I know others who have done so & have posted so many times that you don't even have to set foot in Spain to have a NIE number
> 
> ...


Yes, I learned from this forum (thank you!) that it is possible to obtain an NIE outside of Spain but it seemed it was more common for citizens from other European countries. I was not sure it was doable from the US. I am glad that it was almost stress free and not expensive to go through this route.

You brought up a good question about "expiration date" (I did not look closely). Yes, "Este certificado tiene una validez de tres meses." I thought the N.I.E does not expire. What does it mean then? Do we need to go to the Consulate every three months to renew?

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> Yes, I learned from this forum (thank you!) that it is possible to obtain an NIE outside of Spain but it seemed it was more common for citizens from other European countries. I was not sure it was doable from the US. I am glad that it was almost stress free and not expensive to go through this route.
> 
> You brought up a good question about "expiration date" (I did not look closely). Yes, "Este certificado tiene una validez de tres meses." I thought the N.I.E does not expire. What does it mean then? *Do we need to go to the Consulate every three months to renew?*
> 
> Thanks!


no - not unless you need to show the actual certificate for something - then it won't be accepted unless it's less than three months old - the number won't change though


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no - not unless you need to *show the actual certificate *for something - then it won't be accepted unless it's less than three months old - the number won't change though


You have been always so helpful. Thanks so much for the response!

A follow up question... What are some of the situations one needs to provide the certificate just so we are prepared?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> You have been always so helpful. Thanks so much for the response!
> 
> A follow up question... What are some of the situations one needs to provide the certificate just so we are prepared?


buying property or a car - registering for the doctor, school - official stuff


----------



## schaferj (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello, with the Modelo 790 were you able to pay with a credit card directly at the Embassy or did you have to take a money order? Much info says you must take it to a bank, but that doesn't seem like it would work in the US. Thanks, joseph


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

schaferj said:


> Hello, with the Modelo 790 were you able to pay with a credit card directly at the Embassy or did you have to take a money order? Much info says you must take it to a bank, but that doesn't seem like it would work in the US. Thanks, joseph


For the consulate in Washington D.C. I don't remember exactly if we paid by cash or credit card, but certainly not with a money order. It was not much so bring cash just in case they don't take credit card. They gave us a little receipt for the amount paid. 

The modelo 790 is paid at a bank in Spain.


----------

